# Dometic Freezer



## Bill raebe (Jan 4, 2008)

I just had a new cooling unit installed in my RM7200  Dometic refer because it didn't work.....soooooo afer 1,900 $$$$ for a service man to replace the whole cooling unit new from Dometic,,,,,the refer works fine, but the freezer only gets down to 20 degrees....the service man told me Dometic tecks said that was in the scope of temperiture range...well 20 degrees doesn't make much ice and before it went belly up the freezer always was between 0 and 5 degrees.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 4, 2008)

Re: Dometic Freezer

Bill ck with Dometic on this. Mine will hold on 0 now.  I keep a thermostat in it and read it just last week but the outside temp was in the 60s. Sounds like he don't have something right to me.  Best to just replace the whole unit IMO but that is to late for you now. Keep after the tech and welcome to the forum.  keep us posted.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Re: Dometic Freezer

Hey Bill welcome to the forum ,, IMO u should have had the unit replaced with a norcold unit ,, they are alot more than dometic but much more durable ,, but again this is JMO ,, bty if i may ask why was the cooling unit repalced ,, are u talking about the heating element or what ,, just thought i would ask ,, i do rv repairs and have replaced many heating elements and boards in refers,, including my own and they all work as good as new after the repair ,, bty did u smell any amonia when the fridge went on the blink?????


----------



## Bill raebe (Jan 4, 2008)

Re: Dometic Freezer




    thanks for your input.....


----------



## Bill raebe (Jan 4, 2008)

Re: Dometic Freezer




   thanks for your response,
  the cooling unit was replaced because one day it stopped working,,,no smell of amonia,,,,or yellow or other colorization on the cooling tubes.....my service took amp readings and electiric prob was hot and the gas also was working,,but no heat coming from any of the 
cooling pipeing,,,,so a new not rebuilt 
unit was installed,,,,,,,,so,,,,,,,,the service man came today and did the scoping of the door seal and other stuff that Dometic said he needed to do,,,he is also having trouble with knowledgeable tecks on the issue with Dometic.....so could the new plumbing have a blokage?
    bill


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Re: Dometic Freezer

If i may ask is this a 3way,, 2way fridge????
Also how long was it running before the tech took the readings???
On these type of fridges it takes awhile to get them to cooling temp ,, moreso on electric ,, but on gas it goes faster ,, now if has 12v also that will take forever ,, i have a 3way in my rv ,, i use gas to get it cold ,, and then when i'm packing it i use 120v ,, then when i travel i use the 12v setting ,, and everything stays cold ,, even in the freezer ,, bty do u use a fan inside the fridge ???
this circulates the cold air around ,, 
Just some things i was thinking about ,, Nash u got anything else that might shed some light on this :question:  :question:  :question:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 4, 2008)

Re: Dometic Freezer

Only other thing I can think of is maybe ck for proper air circulation of unit.  Rod, is ther a sensing unit that has to be placed on the tubes that can be repositioned for better freezer cooling?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Re: Dometic Freezer

The only i know of (on the Norcold) is the sensor that goes to the freezer ,, it keeps it from over freezing ,, and on the newer unit's it also has control of the defrost relay ,,, wait a second ,, Bill does u fridge have the high humidity and normal switch on it ????
If so this might be the prob ,, the high humidity sw ,, heats the the door up so u don;t get condensation on the outside of the fridge amd around the seals ,, also let us know if the tech finds a bad seal ,, as this can cause it also   
As Nash said ,, ck the air flow ,, make sure the roof vent is clear ,, and also look for any critters that might have made a home inside the outside area of the fridge unit ,, they like to do that stuff   
Also do as Nash said earlyer ,, ck with Dometic ,, they are usally pretty good at answering tech issues ,, i myself have used them a time or too ,, but since i went to the Norcold school ,, i am more familar with them ,, but they all work the same ,, in a sense ,, just a few more parts and relays here and there


----------



## C Nash (Jan 4, 2008)

Re: Dometic Freezer

20 degrees just don't sound right to me if the unit has be on long enough.  Bill, did it not work at all before?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Re: Dometic Freezer

Not to step on u'r toes Nash ,, but he posted that the unit was replaced do to the fact the old one quit working and now the new on don't work either ,,,,
HMMMMMMMMMM ,, is there a lesson here ,, old one quit ,,, new one still not working right ,, maybe a problem somewhere else ,, say wiring or even a voltage issue  :question:  :question:  :question:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 4, 2008)

Re: Dometic Freezer

Well Rod you got to remember that I can't even remember what I was typing let alone remember what I read two minutes ago. critter clogged up the stove pipe sounds like a possible that I think you already mentioned but I'm to lazy to go back and look.  think it's about time they will be cutting of my electricity dow here. Guess


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Re: Dometic Freezer

Well have a good one Nash ,, and mybe the OP will come back and let us know on this problem ,, u know it's hard to diagnose this stuff ,, on the phone ,,(persay) if i could do that ,, hell i could be on the beach all the time and never have to look at a rv ever again ,, now that would be nice ,, but as u ,, i too have to get going gotta be up and @ work in 4hrs ,, have a bunch of rv's with post freeze problems i have to go look at tomorrow ,, so take care ,,    :approve:


----------



## Bill raebe (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: Dometic Freezer



     Thanks for all your suggestions,,,,,the frig. does have a switch in the lower freezer,,,,i turned it off,,,,,,also my tech. did the seal check with a dollar bill,,,it was all pretty tight,,,,,,so the frig works great had to turn it down to #3 to stop frost build up,,,,,,but the freezer still is only 20 degrees,,,,,,,its been 7 days this way,,,i also turned it off for 8 hours per suggestion of my tech,,,,,still no change,,,also ran it on propane,,,,,no change,,,,still lost,,,,,,,,,my tech is still going through all the hoopes that Dometic is suggestions,,,,,
       Still lost
    Bill


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: Dometic Freezer

Bty did u happen to ck with Dometic ???? 
It is kinda strange that the fridge is so cold u have to turn down ,, but the freezer is only @ 20 degrees ,, i need to do some research on this ,, i'll get back to u on this,,,   
Bty as i posted before is it a 3way or 2 way fridge ,, that may be the answer to the prob ,,  :approve:


----------



## Bill raebe (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: Dometic Freezer



       Thanks for your interest,,,it is a RM7200,,,,,i believe it is only gas and electric,,,,since i don't travel with this RV,,,it is my desert winter home,,,,,i have never had it be only on 12 v...reviewing the manual it states it is lp-gas and electric operation.....it really doesn't make any sense why it is not working,,,,,could the new coils have a welding obstruction in the coils next to the freezer?
       Lost in the not so cold
    Bill


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: Dometic Freezer

The 2 main reasons a refer does not cool is:
1: Blocked tubes
2: Poor circulation of air behind the refer.

Yes, a new cooling unit could be blocked.  I have never run into it, and it should have been tested, but during the assy. process anything could happen.

Air needs to flow up and out from behind the refer.  That is why you have a vent in the roof, or if the refer. is in a slideout an upper sidewall vent.  In that case, there will be a fan mounted on the back of the refer. to force air up and out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: Dometic Freezer

I agree with Ken ,, it sure sounds like u have an air flow problem ,,
If i may ask ,, what happened to the old unit?????
did it do the same or quit all together ????
Bty,, i have an email into dometic on this prob.. so i'll see what i get back ,,, for me this is a learning issue ,, cause being in the rv repair u never know what u can run across ,, and if i or anyone finds a fix for u'r issue ,, then we have a learned an new one 
 :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Bill raebe (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: Dometic Freezer






   Thanks again for you trouble shooting sperit,,,,,,,the air flow on the upper side is open.....I remember years ago my Toyota 4 runner over heated and Toyota said i burned it up.....I took the old head and went to a metelergist and had him give me a report,,,a piece of slag broke loose and plugged the water cooling causing a heating,,,,,,,soooooooo, Toyota reimbursed me the whole cost,,,,,,so to my problem it could be and obstruction in the new coils! It will difficult for Dometic to admit this!!!!!!!!!


Sorry about the spelling

Bill


----------



## Bill raebe (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: Dometic Freezer




   A short follow up,,,,it went belly up in one day,,,however there was no signs of yellow gases or order,,,,I asked my tech. yesterday did he probe the old unit before he junked it, to see if in fact the gases where gone,,,,,Im not sooooooooo sure, why did i not get any sign of released of gases!!!!!!!!I had a older refer go out and i smelled the amonia for weeks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: Dometic Freezer

So what u'r saying is that the old unit ,, just quit ????
another question ,,, was it on ac or gas wehn it went ????
Sorry to ask so many questions ,, but how long did it work before it died and did u see any abnormal temps or such ,, before all this ????
I wish u were close to my shop ,, that way we could test the unit onsight and see what exactly it was doing ,,, sorry for the many questions ,, but u have to under stand it's kinda hard to see wat is going on without the unit actually being here ,, if u know what i mean  :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: Dometic Freezer

Bill, don't worry about the spelling.  I've got the record here for bad spelling.   That's the great thing about this forum.  you will not get flamed for spelling like on other boards that seem to have english professor that proof read all post. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: Dometic Freezer

yea Nash i know what u mean ,, someone keeps moving all the keys on my keyboard ,, i type and all is fine ,, the next time i type ,, all the keys are in the wrong places ,,, just remember ,, the backspace key is u'r friend    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Bill raebe (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: Dometic Freezer



    Thanks for the comfort zone,,,,,,,The frig. was on ac when it went out ,,,the day before it stopped: it started getting warmer,,,,, but it could be i was getting tooooooo much ice for happy hour,,,,the next day i took took the outside cover off the rv and all pipes where cold,,,,,,,so i put it on gas,,,,i heard the gas flame working but no heat on the plumbing, so i called the local rep,,,,he is good but really busy with all dropping in the desert for the winter,,,,,ha came by today and checked the temp,,,i also turned off the switch on the lower part of the freezer for eleminting options for frost free!
    Sill puzzzzled
    Bill


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: Dometic Freezer

This still has me puzzled ,, but i am still waiting an email back from Dometic ,, so i'll let u know ,, bty have u posted this on another forum??? just asking cause i thought i seen this prob before ,, i maybe going blind and geting my days mixed up ,, but u know how it goes when u get old ,, since 2 days ago was my birthday ,, i feel even older than that   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 6, 2008)

Re: Dometic Freezer

What?! I thought you quit counting when you ran out of fingers and toes!


----------



## Bill raebe (Jan 6, 2008)

Re: Dometic Freezer




     Thanks again for the mail,,no I haven't posted this on any other site,,,,,hopping we all including Dometic can come up with an answear,,,,,or I'll push my tech. to have Dometic send out another set of plumbing,,,,,,,still waiting
       Bill


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Re: Dometic Freezer

Just to keep u up to date ,, i have not yet received anything back From Dometic 
but it is the weekend and all ,, maybe i'll get a response tomorrow.. :approve: 

Bty Tex ,, i can only count on my fingers ,,, my toes want the sand a heat ,, so they don't come out in the winter  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## rvguy08 (Mar 8, 2008)

Re: Dometic Freezer

I know this thread took place some time ago, but can anyone share the outcome? I've been reading along, and trying to blindly diagnose the problem. 

Thanks
Jim


----------

